# What brush/grooming tools?



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Hello! I am bringing home a Golden Retriever puppy this summer, and the only dog I've had (aside from family pets growing up) is a lab, so the longer hair will be a new learning curve for me. I have been watching some grooming videos, but I see different things being used. 

1) Do you use conditioner and/or detangler regularly and have a recommendation for a specific one? 
2) What brushes and tools do you use the most? 

Thank you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I use this shampoo (no conditioner or detangle spray): Pet Shampoos Plus Conditioners : Amazon.com: #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning Pet Shampoo, 16-Ounce 

If you NEED a conditioner, most groomers swear by The Stuff for Dogs: The Stuff Dog Conditioner - Dog.com 

I use a pin brush and a greyhound comb. Most people I've seen answer this on the forum prefer a slicker brush to a pin brush, so that's also an option.  

Beyond that, I have miller forge nail clippers and a corded nail grinder. I have shears and a little trimmer but those aren't necessary per se.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a slicker brush, comb and a dematting comb for when I have a bad area. My most frequently used tool is a "JW Gripsoft double row undercoat rake" if I only had one tool this would be it.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

"My most frequently used tool is a "JW Gripsoft double row undercoat rake" " ... me too.

Also a comb and a genuine bristle brush .. both Chris Christensen brand.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Thank you all so much for the help! I’m glad that it doesn’t seem like I need as many things as I was expecting.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I love using a slicker and a comb and those are really the only things I have used on Maggie for brushes. I use the Mane and Tail detangler very lightly as a leave in and everything brushes out of her fur. I love it!
Jules


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

With a golden, you are also going to want either scissors or a small trimmer to trim the tufts that come up between the toes and to trim the fuzzies on the bottom of the foot flush so they're with the pads (otherwise they'll track in mud, grow snow balls in the snow, and cause your dog to slip on smooth floors).


----------

